# Another death in Tallahassee 08-27-2003.



## mikecross23 (Aug 27, 2003)

*Another death in Tallahassee this Morn.*

Another climber was killed this morning in Tallahassee. I think that is the fourth maybe fifth death in our city in 2003. I don't have all the details yet, working tomorrow w/ someone who knew him so I'll post a follow up and maybe a newspaper article if they print one. Approx. 40 yrs old working for himself is all I have been able to find out. 

Last night I read in the TCI mag. the article titled "How Accidents Happen and Why?" This morning I roped down a wopper sized red oak and a new inexperience groundie kept walking under monster chunks mid cut. No Brains, no work for me no more!!! Just got home from the funeral of a best friends father. Death is lurking in my mind today and I don't like it. Maybe I'll live longer that way???????????????????????

Be safe everyone,
-Mike-


----------



## mikecross23 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just learned that he was blocking down a spar w/ single tie in. The fall was approx. 30 ft.


----------



## Stumper (Aug 27, 2003)

The numbers in your area are scary Mike. Work smart. Stay safe.:angel:


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *Kenny, how many deaths in Florida does this make for the past year?  *





> _Originally posted by TheTreeSpyder _
> *Same as near you, far as i know.
> 
> Too many! *





> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *The numbers in your area are scary Mike. Work smart. Stay safe.:angel: *



Sounds like good advice, no matter how many injuries there are locally, the count is always the same.....!


(too many)


----------



## NeTree (Aug 28, 2003)

All that comes to mind is "Oh no."


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 28, 2003)

Mike, it sounds like you should take a bit of vacation right now.


----------



## mikecross23 (Aug 28, 2003)

Not a bad idea JPS! Monkeypuzzle too, he's in my neck of the woods. We just need to remember these accidents we hear of and check, double check and re-check every detail of every climb and every cut. I know reading this forum and hearing about these tragedies sure makes me much more cautious and aware of the dangers of our field.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 29, 2003)

The double check should be a second nature thing. Before leaning inot a tie-in, check the connections. 

I know that has saved me a few times when I did not have that tie-in!


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes sir, my vacation just started Mike, and I am on my way to St. George Island to load up on scallops. Bought a pint of oysters today and DAMM they were good,and small. Got a few Caronas on ice also. Student are back and that means bikinis:Eye: 

I have not heard a thing about this accident. Let me know Mike.
Surfs up.

Have a safe and fun weekend guys. Later, MP


----------



## jimmyq (Aug 30, 2003)

bikinis, students, coronas... bite me.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Sep 17, 2003)

Got a little more info about this. My crane operator said he worked with the guy once and that was the last time, said he was an accident waiting to happen.He was about 50 years old, and was working all alone. He was found by the home owner when he/she came home from work. 

Thats all folks.


----------

